# I just got a new betta!!



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I have had a hell of a time with my betta search. (see "i think my betta is sick") I found a healthy batch at the petco near me. I bought a beautiful irridescent lavender and turquise betta. He is very healthy. (no ich or tail rot like the last one) I am naming him Prince for the song Purple Rain. He is more of the lavender than turquise. The name may be dorky and not creative, but i think it is cute. I wish I could put pics on here but i need film for my camera and then i have to use it all up and then get it developed and then scan it...so that may be a while. Hopefully I will get some,though. He is currently still in his little cup in his tank acclimating. I hope to have him in there swimming by morning. I bought him some black gravel to showcase his pretty color and he has a silk plant to play in. I also got him some freeze dried bloodworms because we had a half hour drive home and i figured he may get stressed and a treat when this is all over may help him forgive me for all of that. i know i like to get yummy stuff to eat when i am stressed (although i prefer ice cream to bloodworms but i am not a fishy)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

good luck with your new betta, he sounds purty! a digicam beats all that taking pictures, getting them developed, and scanning them. and FYI i prefer ice cream to bloodworms too!


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

haha i dont have a digital yet. i wish i did. that is on my list of things to buy along with a new car mp3 player and pretty much anything i see that looks "cool"


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh i just love this bettas colors. I wish i had a digital so i could post a pic. He is still being acclimated. I bought him this morning and put the cup in the tank to get the temp evened out then went to work so i am slowly adding some new water to the mix every half hour. he is doing great. I just love him


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello  Well if you can afford, optical camera can be better for aquatic photographing, remember to research before purchasing


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

this fish is so funny. he follows my finger and is a very picky eater. i gave him bloodworms off the bat because he had a long drive home and a long day alone his first day while i was at work. so i gave him a treat. when i come in he is at the bottom and rests there every once in a while but usually he is swimming around, especially if someone is looking at him. he likes to show off. i bought him a few types of food. i had pellets already but my old betta didnt like those. so i bought him bettamin because it has freeze dried brine shrimp and flakes. he spits them to the bottom and once they are all there he roots around his gravel for them. i got bigger stone gravel. he only eats his bloodworms from the top. those he sometimes spits out so he can chase them though. he is so goofy. he really likes to sit in the from corner of the bottom of his tank. one spot period. that is where he sleeps. when he rests he folds his fins a bit when the light is on too long and he rests is that normal? i have talked about a lot of things on this one post. wow


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

my fish has the same personality as i do. he likes to show off and look cute for people and he is a picky eater, but he eats a lot of what he likes


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

he blew his biggest bubble nest yet today!!! he has been blowing random bubbles since i brought him home and i figured that he has a pretty large surface area to cover so that was all he would do. they were pretty spread out, maybe a dime size clump here and there. today he blew one as big in diameter as himself. yeah!!! i am so excited. he wont eat the pellets i put in there, though. i spoiled him on his first day home and gave him freeze dried bloodworms. now he wont even eat the freeze dried brine shrimp that are in his bettamin. i read that it is good for them to have a variety, is it okay to feed him only one thing if that is all he will eat?? he just plays with everything else. he puts it in his mouth, spits it out and chases it around his tank every once in a while scooping it up then spitting it out to chase it. when he gets bored it sinks to the bottom and stays there. i am worried about bacteria growth. should i only feed him something i know he will eat? i think he may be eating it off the bottom later though because stuff is clearly down there and then a while later it is gone, is this okay? i am worried about it getting him sick. :help:


----------

